# I am looking to rent an apartment in Burj Khalifa



## Gajus (Apr 27, 2012)

I am looking to rent an apartment in Burj Khalifa, anything up to 120k AED, but preferably less. What is the best place to look for people advertising flats for sent there?

The closest I found is propertyfinder ae However, here the prices are lifted by the agents. Would be nice to go around that.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

dubizzle


----------



## Gajus (Apr 27, 2012)

Saw that website as well, though it doesn't change the situation. Ant there aren't many ads for the Burj Khalif tower itself.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe because it is almost all rented ? Why don't you call the Burj directly , I am sure they have the numbers for contacts.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Emaar rent out some of their own appts in other developments. check out their website for info or contact number.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

I saw several Burj Khalifa apartments at Asteco Property Management website. I don't think you can get 1 bed room for 120K, but you can get a studio for about 100K and maybe 1br for between 135K and 250K. Let me know if you could get the flat there, because I am also interested.

Does anyone know at which floors are the residential units?

P.S. Can anyone explain me what is Asteco Property Management as they seem to have all kind of apartments all over the middle east in all kind of buildings incl. Burj Khalifa.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Residences are 19-108. Higher floors are offices.
Asteco are a Real Estate Company.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

I think the main problem with living in Burj Khalifa is that it is the only residence in Downtown Dubai from which you can't see the Burj Khalifa. 



wandabug said:


> Residences are 19-108. Higher floors are offices.
> Asteco are a Real Estate Company.


Is Asteco an real estate agent that rents someone elses property or do they actually own the properties as their own investment and thus rent their own apartments?

I noticed that Asteco properties are not listed in Dubizzle. Any other notable companies like Asteco that own and rent flats worth checking?


----------

